

Ask HN: Ideas on making money? - cookerware

So my last freelancer job ended up with me working for free. I put up some contact forms on my freelance website to get clients but don&#x27;t know where to advertise my services, and don&#x27;t have any money to do so.<p>I go on craigslist but my area doesn&#x27;t seem to have a whole lot of jobs or contract jobs.<p>Job interviews I went to for software were hiring seniors only. I&#x27;m at junior&#x2F;intermediate level.<p>Any ideas? I&#x27;ve been trying to make money for the past few months and coming up dry again and again and I&#x27;m losing all hope.
======
weddpros
You need a website if you don't have one already... If you have one, set it on
your profile, 'cause this message on HN could have been a good "ad" for your
talent :-)

------
lutusp
> I go on craigslist but my area doesn't seem to have a whole lot of jobs or
> contract jobs.

Some advice that should be obvious -- move to where the jobs are.

------
gregorkas
Try finding something online, i.e. odesk.com, elance.com, etc.

------
stevematzal
Set up Google Alerts for local/remote jobs.

